# Versus (Vs) in HD?



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know if this has been asked and answered, but after having upgraded to HD a month ago or so, and watching some football, having to watch the Penguins over the weekend in SD on Versus really sucked.

HD for Vs anytime soon?


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Versus shares an HD channel with the Golf Channel. A lot of the NCAA games are only produced in SD however. They do produce most of their NHL games in HD though.

You can find it on Dish Network channel 398.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i've never seen anything in HD while watching VS. HD. I've never watched an NHL game so i can't speak about that, but that may be the only thing they do in HD.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Versus HD will be getting it's own standalone HD network (along with Golf) on December 8th. Source: http://www.comcastnetworks.com/

When will Dish or DirecTV carry it? Anyone's guess, but most certainly "soon"


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Watching the Oregon State - Utah game last Thursday on Versus standard definition was painful. You'd think that such a self-proclaimed innovator (Comcast) would make sure their own network was broadcasting in HD, but it wasn't. Instead we had a golf rerun in HD on the shared Golf channel.

Add in that the announcers were biased and generally lacked an understanding of the game of football and it was an awful broadcast. To think OSU has three more games on Versus this season is even more disappointing.

Bottom line is that Versus is an inferior, second-rate channel


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a note on how this channel works with golf. If the tounament is not on a major network over the weekend (like last weeks) there are no hd cameras on the course. If CBS or NBC have the weekend then you get the whole tournament in HD. NBC usually has some SD cameras mixed in but CBS seems to use all HD cameras.

Just my observations.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

jimborst said:


> Just a note on how this channel works with golf. If the tounament is not on a major network over the weekend (like last weeks) there are no hd cameras on the course. If CBS or NBC have the weekend then you get the whole tournament in HD. NBC usually has some SD cameras mixed in but CBS seems to use all HD cameras.
> 
> Just my observations.


I've always thought the lack of HD golf in the fall was due to a lack of HD camera and production trailers in the fall. Considering all the NFL and college football now being produced in HD, I just figured Golf Channel couldn't find the equipment for a 4 day golf tournament, especially since major network isn't going to carry the weekend rounds.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

BillJ said:


> Considering all the NFL and college football now being produced in HD,


since when? because I still see games in SD on CBS and ABC every weekend.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

398, I'll have to remember to check that. 



> Bottom line is that Versus is an inferior, second-rate channel


 I miss ESPN2 for hockey.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Considering all the NFL and college football now being produced in HD


NFL--yes

College football--not even close.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

WebTraveler said:


> Watching the Oregon State - Utah game last Thursday on Versus standard definition was painful. You'd think that such a self-proclaimed innovator (Comcast) would make sure their own network was broadcasting in HD, but it wasn't. Instead we had a golf rerun in HD on the shared Golf channel.
> 
> Add in that the announcers were biased and generally lacked an understanding of the game of football and it was an awful broadcast. To think OSU has three more games on Versus this season is even more disappointing.
> 
> Bottom line is that Versus is an inferior, second-rate channel


Yup VS is inferior. That's why I downgraded to AT 200 too many offbeat sports in AT 250 for me.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

homeskillet said:


> Versus shares an HD channel with the Golf Channel. A lot of the NCAA games are only produced in SD however. They do produce most of their NHL games in HD though.
> 
> You can find it on Dish Network channel 398.


Versus actually claims to produce ALL their NHL coverage in HD.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

Is Versus included in the expanded sports package? I can't seem to find it. What is the channel number?


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

nostalgiaguru said:


> Is Versus included in the expanded sports package? I can't seem to find it. What is the channel number?


No to get Versus you HAVE to be at the AT250 level.
Channel number is SD 151 I don't remember what the HD number is.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

wolfjc said:


> No to get Versus you HAVE to be at the AT250 level.
> Channel number is SD 151 I don't remember what the HD number is.


Channel 9468.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

HD channel is also at 398. Shared with Golf Channel.


----------

